# algae in mason jars??



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

just a thought.....i heard from a friend that you can grow your own algae

she said to get a clean food jar and put tap water in it,add some fish food, and put river rocks in the water. let it sit in the sunlight for a week or two weeks then put the rocks in the tank....... can i do that or will it kill my fish??

and would my ottos like it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't use tap water, use old fishtank water. Drop a little piece of spirulina flake or wafer to seed the algae. The ottos will like it if you get the stuff they like growing. It make take several tries to get stuff they like going.


----------

